

Django CMS Choices - sqlservian

Hello Everyone ... I am researching Django CMS platforms.  For example, Mezzanine and Django CMS are two obvious choices.  What is your experience and thoughts about either?
======
henkjanc
Don't have much Mezzanine experience, but what i like about django cms is that
it's flexible for the user(certainly with the latest release); Users can set
up their own pages by assembling components/containers onto their page. It's
more like a real CMS. But this can be too much for a simple site maybe.

~~~
sqlservian
Thanks for the feedback. I will definitely keep your point in mind as I
evaluate both options.

